# Vikings score on their first drive!!!!!!!!!!! WOO HOOO!!!!!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Now if they can play defense I will be willing to watch some of the games this fall!

Without a doubt the team looks like a team this year under Childress!!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Ron,
Who gives a ****?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jhegg said:


> Ron,
> Who gives a &$#*?


C'mon now... I think it's pretty safe to say quite a few guys here follow the Vikes...

If only because they are on the radio when we are out huntin in the field!

Tonight's game was actually pretty darn good. Both teams were battling back and forth, and the game had lots of momentum changes. I tell you what... that left side of the line is (or soon will become) the best in the NFL. With McKinnie, Hutchinson, and Birk tonight they had some MASSIVE holes for the RB's to run through...

Ryan


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm a hardcore Vikings fan and always will be...

In the 60's I grew up hanging on the fence watching training camp at Mankato. When I was older and playing HS ball in the early 70's, occasionally had a Viking spot when lifting at the (then) MSU weight room.

Tomlinson made some fine adjustments at halftime and the defense took care of business in the 3rd-4th quarters. Childress stuck with his offensive game plan, and those 2 yard runs in the first half suddenly began turning into 7-8 yarders in the second. I agree that left side will be a force, and soon.

Brad Johnson is one savvy quarterback and a class act. He's the perfect guy to run that offense. It would behoove Culpepper to watch and take notes on both quarterback play and character.

End result, a 19-16 Vikings road win in about as hostile & unfavorable environment as any team will see this year (over 90,000 in attendance!!!).

Now, if they can just teach Troy Williamson not to try to catch the ball against his body like a 10 year old kid. He has possibly the worst hands I've seen for a guy who made it to the pro level. IMO, stick him on the Practice Squad (or trade him) and active Jason Carter or re-sign Hogue...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep, I didn't care much for Troy Williamson before that game and so I still don't. The Vikes are a good deep threat receiver away yet from being pretty solid. I liked most of what I watched last night, didn't understand the 3rd and 2 from the skins 40 and throwing 20 yards incomplete to end up punting call, but I liked the game plan by Childress. Nice road win against a good team and hostile crowd of 90,000.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The old Vikes would have wilted on the road, on grass, in front of that many people on national TV. I hope what I saw last night continues this season. I think having Brad Johnson at QB is going to pay off big if the line can protect him. There won't be any 40-10 blowouts but there won't be any 4 pick games either.

I was not impressed with the left side of the line. The defense probably stacked that side but there were so many times that McKinnie was just standing around after the play and his guy was in the pile. If the running game improves, they could be a playoff team.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Tomlinson made some fine adjustments at halftime


This is the first time I have seen a Vikings team make any adjustments at halftime since Bud Grant coached. This was actually the thing that got me the most excited about the upcoming season!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll be the dick I guess that points out that it's Mike Tomlin....not Tomlinson(he's the RB for SD)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The adjustments were outsanding however,,,,i agree...I haven't seen anything like that in years....


----------

